# Daily catch report



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I thought it would be fun to have all us trappers on here start a daily catch report of our successes. You can post pics or just a report. I just got steel out yesterday and will put out the rest tomarrow so I hope to have a post soon. Good luck


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, season started on the 15th... so almost 2 weeks in.

31 ****
4 muskrat
4 coyote (traps)
1 fox
2 beaver
19 opposum

cya


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Just got traps out myself. Trapping for mainly cats and coyotes. But in two days I have 8 ****, 4 coyotes and 1 quill packer haha. Cant wait to get the first cat of the year!


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

had traps out for about a 10 days and got 4 **** and 10 opossum.
i cant figure put where they all cocme from.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, creeks came up last night from all the ice, and then heavy snow today... but added 5 **** and 9 oppossum to the take.

going after coyote this weekend, but will be hunting as well as the traps. have 14 total, 10 with the rifle.

good luck all, and stay warm if you can

cya

:sniper:


----------



## whiterabbit15 (Feb 7, 2006)

this is my first year i started nov 18 im up to 3 muskrat, 2 ****, 2 possum, and a squirrel(not trapping for squirrel) it swam up to my 'rat set. my dad and i are gonna start attempting to trap for fox, coyotes, and hopefully next weekend when rifle season ends


----------



## Never_summer (Nov 17, 2006)

Started on the 5th of November this year, pulled 117 ****, 42 rats, 16 Beaves, 12 Yotes, 10 Fox, 10 Mink, 2 badgers, and a countless number of hair follicles. Have to love Wyoming.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Heck, with numbers like that you may as well quit your job if you haven't already. I know I would.


----------



## Never_summer (Nov 17, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

26 ****
17 coyotes
7 fox
43 rats
8 beaver
21 opossum
6 skunk
1 mink
4 house cats
3 fisher
13 rabbits
19 squirrels
me
i put every thing thats been in my traps up there even the things im not really proud of catching im off to a bad start compared to last years #s i just wish prices were like they were back when i was young but then you had to deal with people stealin traps


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Great news!!! First cat of the season!!!! I pulled a 45" Female cat out last night. Also had a great fox. I agree Never_Summer, got to love Wyoming. Where are you from by the way? My season total is up to
10 ****
1 cat
5 yotes
1 fox


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Another **** and another fox today.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

me and my buddy caught 3 fisher, 3 bobcat, a mink, a ****, and a skunk in the last week


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

snared a **** the other night and only trash today.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

well, fur buyer is happier than i am... wish prices were better.

36 ****
14 coyote
1 fox
26 possum
4 muskrat
2 beaver
that is all i have taken so far this year... sold out, so i will have to start after more... but, hey, needed money for christmas, and now i got a little bit.

cya

:sniper:


----------

